
Capitalism won’t rest until every single American takes yoga teacher training - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/06/style/corepower-yoga-teacher-training.html
======
amriksohata
Whenever I point out to people there are 4 types of Yoga, and if you believe
in the physical type (which has proven scientific benefits) then maybe
consider the other types too as those hindu sages might have been onto
something. I often get blank faces.

Modern day yoga, hot yoga, goat yoga, christian yoga, are all commercialised
forms of what was supposed to be a free entity for ones well being and
progress in this life.

------
skilled
This has nothing to do with yoga. It's shameful that people can borrow the
term 'yoga' and market it as some miraculous fitness program. A lot of the
people who do this would never have the guts to admit their money-based
intentions.

But, seeing as how this is already flagged, it doesn't warrant a longer
response.

------
kadendogthing
Why is this flagged?

------
imgabe
Why is this capitalism's fault? It sounds like one crappy company has a
pyramid scheme business model. What we should expect under capitalism is that
competing studios where they don't spam you about their teacher training
should start winning their business.

~~~
KirinDave
Why would they win if you don't know about them?

Glibness aside: it's not like Capitalist thought has definitive opinion about
the quality and character of businesses that amass capital. That's part of
free market economics. Captialism is the opinion that capital owners should
have total and singular control of business. I think you're talking about the
mechanics and stability of free markets, which may or may not occur under
various forms of capitalism.

~~~
golemotron
It looks like all of the dictionaries in the world need to be corrected on
that point.

~~~
frutiger
I'm not sure that's quite true. The very first sentence from the wikipedia
article on Capitalism[1]:

> Capitalism is an economic system based on the private ownership of the means
> of production and their operation for profit.

I do agree however, that capitalism and free markets are so often confused
(much like "I could care less" and "I couldn't care less") that there may well
be no point trying to distinguish the two in ordinary discourse. Perhaps we
need a new word to represent what "capitalism" was supposed to mean?

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitalism)

~~~
golemotron
That's different from what you said. You said that capitalism is an a opinion
about what should be rather than a description of what is.

> Capitalism is the opinion that capital owners should have total and singular
> control of business.

~~~
KirinDave
Are you suggesting that Capitalism as a philosophy is objective in some sense
that say, monarchism or socialism are not?

Of course it is an articulation of an opinion about what should be. There are
disagreeing opinions about "what should be."

~~~
golemotron
It a concept, not an opinion. Most Kings get tired of being monarchs, for what
it's worth. But, no matter whether they think it's the right way of doing
things, they are kind of stuck with it.

~~~
KirinDave
Your first part? Okay, sure. I'm referring to the notion of capitalists in
abstract, not capitalism outside of minds (which doesn't exist). So: my
sincere apologies for not being precise there. It didn't damage any point I
was making and I seriously doubt this is what you were objecting to
originally, but I'll offer the apology all the same.

The second part... What? Why? Since when? And no, they're not. Obviously not.
I'm confused why you'd say this, why you'd think this and why you'd think OF
it in this context.

------
hombre_fatal
Interesting, can't get any nytimes nor wsj links to work on outline.com. The
other few publications I tried did work. Is there finally a crack down?

~~~
fiblye
NYT articles can be read by opening them in a private tab.

~~~
ebg13
> _You 're in private mode. Log in or create a free New York Times account to
> continue reading in private mode._

This appears to not be universally true.

